# How would you rate your Martial Art Abilities



## Mon Mon

Enjoy


----------



## Kirk

Novice is rating myself high!  My instructor did say to me, "how
do you  think you would do in a fight against yourself?  You of
now, versus you of the day before you walked into the studio.
I'd kick my butt! LOL!  So I feel the training is helping, but I'm
not too eager to try this stuff out in the street!  And that's not
being all mystical here about M.A. being about the art and spiritual
enlightenment.  I mean I don't know how effective I'd be.


----------



## Mon Mon

I am so weak i could probably get my *** Kicked by a 5year old:rofl:


----------



## Bagatha

haha. I said "okay", I can kick my brothers *** thats all that counts.


----------



## Master of Blades

I'm kinda rubbish but I put okay just to sound good


----------



## Kiz Bell

I put "damn I'm good" 'coz even though I'm rubbish as well I just wanted to outdo Master of Blades.  :boing2:


----------



## karatekid1975

It's hard to say for me. It depends, I guess. In TKD, I'm good for my rank. If I went back to TSD, I'd say "OK." If Warder caught me off guard on the street with his ground fighting, I'd be dead LOL.


----------



## Aikikitty

I put Amature mainly because I've been feeling like I've been  improving lately but in reality...I'm pathetic.  

Robyn


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Kiz Bell _
> *I put "damn I'm good" 'coz even though I'm rubbish as well I just wanted to outdo Master of Blades.  :boing2:  *



Oh that how it is? Dont forget whos got the most posts buddy!


----------



## fist of fury

I could get my *** kicked by a 5 year old but bring on the old ladies! In fact I think I'll head to the old age home and challenge one to a fight just to feel more manly.


----------



## TkdWarrior

Darn I m GOOD 
hate humility  
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## Kenpomachine

I'm OK most of the time, but don't ask me one of the days I feel I can be kicked in the *** by a new born, lol


----------



## Cliarlaoch

I'd put okay, because even though I'm not a bad martial artist by a long shot, every fight I've gotten into, I've lost (with rare exceptions). Mostly because I hate fighting. Or I did... and ever since I started to enjoy sparring, people have left me alone... weird, that, eh?

--Cliarlaoch


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Me, I'd have to say *"Damn I'm Good!"*, a real bad *** I must admit!!! :mst: (Oh, by the way this is my own fantasy). 

The reality is that I'm just an average joe who's capable of taking a real good *** whippin' just like the next guy. However, I do have the ability to hit somebody really hard on their fist with my face so watch out...  :erg:


----------



## YouAgain

For my age and the ammount of time i've trained I would say I'm okay....  I could easily handle myself in a self defence situation...


----------



## Withered Soul

I put Great. But I do lack in some departments.


----------



## stacks

> _Originally posted by YouAgain _
> *For my age and the ammount of time i've trained I would say I'm okay....  I could easily handle myself in a self defence situation... *



I feel the same, :cheers: 

we all have our good days and our down days, I gues it all depends on your state of mind 

stacks  :knight:


----------



## lost_tortoise

I can take a hit (or a lot of hits) really well!!  Believe me, I practice all the time.


----------



## Master of Blades

I've changed my mind......I'm ****ing fantastic


----------



## karatekid1975

In my new dojang I suck.    But that will change.


----------



## Cryozombie

Im ok.  I can take on the Street Thugs Local 101 and live to tell about it.  Couldnt Beat the Kung Fu Charlie chapter of The Hecks Devils tho.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

All kiddin' aside, I wish I could be a lot better but I'm still tryin'. However though I really, really enjoy training and training to try and get better... :asian:


----------



## theletch1

I said novice cause every time I think I learn something I find out that there is so much more to learn than I ever thought possible.  I am a heck of a lot better than I was when I started but then I didn't really realize how bad I was at that time.  Once I started I think my view of how good I was took a nose dive but it is starting to work it's way back up.  Maybe in 10 or 15 years from now I'll be able to put "good" for an answer.


----------



## D.Cobb

I'm not arrogant!

*I'M JUST BETTER THAN YOU!!!!!* 


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D.Cobb

I would say I am a novice.
It's kinda like what Mr. C says, "you don't know what you don't know!"
The more that I learn, the more I find out that I don't know.
You know?

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> *I'm not arrogant!
> 
> I'M JUST BETTER THAN YOU!!!!!
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *



Naa Ahhh!, That is not what Mom says! She says I am the best !

 :rofl: :rofl: 



(* For those humorous challenged, my post and the one I quoted are meant in jest  *)


----------



## D.Cobb

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Naa Ahhh!, That is not what Mom says! She says I am the best ! *



Yeah, but she's biased!

--Dave
:rofl:


----------



## D.Cobb

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *For those humorous challenged, my post and the one I quoted are meant in jest  *) *



Your ability to state the overwhelmingly obvious, is only surpassed by your fighting abilities.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> *Yeah, but she's biased!
> 
> --Dave
> :rofl: *



That is why we love our Moms


----------



## Jill666

Can I tell you your recent posts are frightening at best? :anic:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> *I'm not arrogant!
> 
> I'M JUST BETTER THAN YOU!!!!!
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *



Well then, I wish that I was just a fraction as good as you...


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Can I tell you your recent posts are frightening at best? :anic: *




Jill, tell me why? I only post from my heart and the truth. I am just curious what is frightening.


----------



## Jill666

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Naa Ahhh!, That is not what Mom says! She says I am the best !
> *



That's why. :anic: 

 J/K 

I didn't mean to upset you dear. :cheers:  We okay?


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Jill, tell me why? I only post from my heart and the truth. I am just curious what is frightening.   *



Hmmmmm, I kind of agree with her there big bro. Sometimes from the heart can get you in trouble. :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *I didn't mean to upset you dear. :cheers:  We okay? *



We can give him 2 or 3 glasses of the Grey Goose I was talking about in another thread then Rich will be fine.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *That's why. :anic:
> 
> J/K
> 
> I didn't mean to upset you dear. :cheers:  We okay? *




Yes we are ok.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Hmmmmm, I kind of agree with her there big bro. Sometimes from the heart can get you in trouble. :rofl: *




Hmmm, I see how this could be a problem.  

As to the Grey Goose, I like mine with OJ


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *As to the Grey Goose, I like mine with OJ   *



That's a beautiful thing big bro. I like mine with O.J., grapefruit juice, cranberry juice, or my favorite sprite. It's really good with the lemon/lime flavor to it.


----------



## D.Cobb

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Well then, I wish that I was just a fraction as good as you...  *



Of course you do!
After all, you are merely human..........

--Dave


----------



## moromoro

shut up and train


----------



## karatekid1975

I like that one


----------



## moromoro




----------



## tonbo

I would say I'm "okay".....depends on the circumstances.  I'm better than some, worse than others.  *shrug*

I think my favorite quote (paraphrased here, and I won't name the source, although I think some folks here will recognize it):

"People ask me if I'm any good at my MA.  I always answer them, 'It depends on what you're trying to take away from me'".

Sums it up nicely...

Peace--


----------



## KanoLives

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> *I would say I'm "okay".....depends on the circumstances.  I'm better than some, worse than others.  *shrug*
> 
> I think my favorite quote (paraphrased here, and I won't name the source, although I think some folks here will recognize it):
> 
> "People ask me if I'm any good at my MA.  I always answer them, 'It depends on what you're trying to take away from me'".
> 
> Sums it up nicely...
> 
> Peace-- *




I like that quote. Definitely sums it up. Personally I think I'm good at my art with the potential to be great. Still have a very lot to learn but all in time. :asian:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

My Kenpo is passable, but in the T'ai Chi community I am the village idiot.

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Jill666

My Kenpo is also good, but "village idiot" is pretty much how I feel in the Bujikan dojo.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *My Kenpo is also good, but "village idiot" is pretty much how I feel in the Bujikan dojo.
> 
> *



*JUST* in the Bujikan dojo?


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *JUST in the Bujikan dojo?  *


MOB, how does it feel to know that now you have added another person to the list of us who will never let up on you?


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *MOB, how does it feel to know that now you have added another person to the list of us who will never let up on you? *



Everyday he continues to show his uneducated youth.:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *MOB, how does it feel to know that now you have added another person to the list of us who will never let up on you? *



Naw.....I dont think you can honestly find one person who doesnt like me


----------



## tonbo

....had a great saying:

"I think I could take my inner child in a fair fight".

That sums it up pretty nicely.....at least I know I could beat *someone*.... 

Peace--


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Naw.....I dont think you can honestly find one person who doesnt like me  *



Well I dunno however if you are talking about your red crabby claw person on the left then yes I don't like it.:shrug:


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well I dunno however if you are talking about your red crabby claw person on the left then yes I don't like it.:shrug: *



Well he doesnt like you either :disgust:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Naw.....I dont think you can honestly find one person who doesnt like me  *


Would you care to place a wager on that?


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Well he doesnt like you either :disgust: *



That's fine.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Would you care to place a wager on that? *



Find me ten honest people who dont like me PLUS have good reasons for not liking me and I will allow you to give me ten *Boot to the Groins* :asian: 

fair deal


----------



## KenpoDragon

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Find me ten honest people who dont like me PLUS have good reasons for not liking me and I will allow you to give me ten *Boot to the Groins* :asian:
> 
> fair deal  *


 Up until recently, you were o.k, but you called me a suck up, so Seig here goes your first honest person.


1.KenpoDragon: Reason M.O.B talks to much and never shuts up.


:soapbox: :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoDragon _
> *1.KenpoDragon: Reason M.O.B talks to much and never shuts up.*



Sir,
You found the only response we need.

MOB's is just like my 9 (going on 25) year old son. He is always trying to get the last word in on *every*  discussion.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Find me ten honest people who dont like me PLUS have good reasons for not liking me and I will allow you to give me ten *Boot to the Groins* *



M.O.B.
See the 2nd above post. It looks like you have managed to irritate another member of MT. Low and behold it's another kenpo person. Go figure.:rofl:


----------



## Seig

Time to start warming up the _Bootin_ leg......


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by KenpoDragon _
> *Up until recently, you were o.k, but you called me a suck up, so Seig here goes your first honest person.
> 
> 
> 1.KenpoDragon: Reason M.O.B talks to much and never shuts up.
> 
> 
> :soapbox: :shrug: *



I love you too man!  

And you still need 9 more people :rofl:


----------



## KenpoDragon

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I love you too man!  *


* Sorry M.O.B I don't swing "that" way.




			And you still need 9 more people :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

* Doubt it.

1. KenpoDragon

2. Seig

3. Jfarnsworth

4. Jill666

and I'm sure I'll find some more later.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by KenpoDragon _
> *Sorry M.O.B I don't swing "that" way.
> 
> Doubt it.
> 
> 1. KenpoDragon
> 
> 2. Seig
> 
> 3. Jfarnsworth
> 
> 4. Jill666
> 
> and I'm sure I'll find some more later.  *



lol after 5 I think you will be hard pressed


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *lol after 5 I think you will be hard pressed  *



No not really. If this had been posted in the locker room I believe you would find about a 1000 people who think you don't keep quiet; Jr.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No not really. If this had been posted in the locker room I believe you would find about a 1000 people who think you don't keep quiet; Jr. *



Shall we put that theory into effect Mr Farnsworth? I'll start a topic now if your willing to find out how cool I really am


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> * I'll start a topic now if your willing to find out how cool I really am  *



Whatever you would like to do there JR.


----------



## Seig

He's gonna get his little feelings hurt.


----------



## Seig

Originally it was one, now he says ten, what's next????  36?


----------



## KenpoDragon

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Shall we put that theory into effect Mr Farnsworth? I'll start a topic now if your willing to find out how cool I really am  *


 I think the topic should be, "How many people on this forum think MOB is annoying?" Yeah that's what it should be, or maybe a poll,

Master of Blades is

1. Annoying

2. Really Annoying

3. Extremely Annoying

4. All of the Above


----------



## Seig

and so it shall be done:EG:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Originally it was one, now he says ten, what's next????  36? *



He'll probably be looking for a thousand or something dumb like that.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *and so it shall be done:EG: *



It's looking quite embarassing for him over there.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *and so it shall be done:EG: *



Excellent job by the way.


Gives an idea:
Maybe Castillo should be next.  :rofl:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Excellent job by the way.
> 
> 
> Gives an idea:
> Maybe Castillo should be next.  :rofl: *


 Thank you!




As for Castillo...hmm, methinks I should don the _Thinkatron 9000_ to come up with something good for him...mebbe something like, How many people think that Ricardo should abandon the Tracy Darkside and join the IKKO........


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *As for Castillo...hmm, methinks I should don the Thinkatron 9000 to come up with something good for him...mebbe something like, How many people think that Ricardo should abandon the Tracy Darkside and join the IKKO........ *



I like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


Good, because I am blaming you for any fall out that results.  Check out the Locker Room!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Good, because I am blaming you for any fall out that results.  *



That's fine. We're all good sports around here. At least I think I have a sense of humor.:asian:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *That's fine. We're all good sports around here. At least I think I have a sense of humor.:asian: *


I do too, but I think we are in the minority


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I do too, but I think we are in the minority *



I'm finding that out.


----------



## MartialArtist

I still have much to learn, where it would take more than a dozen lifetimes.

Yeah, I can defend myself pretty well, but compared to all the knowledge out there, what I know and what I can do are not that great in the grand scheme of things.  IMO, nobody has ever come close enough to say that they know enough and don't need to learn.  That's ********.  Those who actually have a greater understanding in MA know that they know little the best.  Kinda an oxymoron.


----------



## MartialArtsChic

I would say I'm very good at what I do.  I am confident that I would be able to defend myself in any situation that arises.  I've always known how to defend myself and had the confidence but its even more so now since I've started doing MA.  However, there's always someone better and always someone to learn things from.

MartialArtsChic.


----------



## Jay Bell

This is a strange thread to me.  It fits in those questions such as, "Are you a good writer?"

Fame, Glory and Status are judged by those around you.  Whether you agree or not...that ends up how you stack up.  You can write a book on the NY Times Bestseller list that is utter crap.  You can write the great American novel and no one wants to read it.


----------



## the_kicking_fiend

We're all novices and we're all learning.  The day we think we're 'damn good' is the day we stop training as hard.  If you have humility in your skills then you *will* train harder and get better.  Martial artists are perfectionists and their own greatest critic, the work is never done and the training is never complete.

d


----------



## hardheadjarhead

I dyslexically thought this thread said to rate our MARITAL arts abilities...then I saw the survey.

I was about to say, given that misperception, that I'm AWESOME.  

And given that my wife never posts to this forum...that's my story, and I'm sticking with it.


Steve


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *I dyslexically thought this thread said to rate our MARITAL arts abilities...then I saw the survey.
> 
> I was about to say, given that misperception, that I'm AWESOME.
> 
> And given that my wife never posts to this forum...that's my story, and I'm sticking with it.
> 
> 
> Steve *




and i lysdexically thought you wrote MARTIAL and got confused...

...it's an unending cycle...


----------



## Ceicei

This just reminds me of an ad that was in the phone book a few years ago.  It's an ad for one of the MA schools.  Unfortunately, whoever submitted the ad didn't proofread it first.  Basically it said:

Marital Arts   

Want to learn to defend yourself?



:rofl:   I had a laugh about it and submitted it to Jay Leno.  I don't know if he ever showed that on his Headlines feature.

- Ceicei


----------



## Chronuss

...maybe that's where we went wrong...we might have a better turn out if we put our ad under Marriage Counseling...


----------



## TheRustyOne

Can get my butt kicked by a 5 yr old...couldn't fight my way out of a wet paper sack either...:shrug:


----------



## Bigshadow

_Weaker than a 100 year old lady 
_


----------



## Kanoy919

If I'm alone in front of a mirror, I still get my but kicked!!!


----------



## IWishToLearn

I've been at it for 8 years now. I am teaching because my students pestered me for 2.5 years to teach them.

I still consider myself a novice with much much much more to learn.


----------

